# Tim Nias RIP



## Auzlizardking (Apr 2, 2007)

Lucy and Ryan have made available the tribute video that was shown at Tim's funeral. It's in .wmv format for Windows users and is around 25MB in size and runs for almost 7 minutes. 

The song "from little things big things grow" is by Paul Kelly 

Left click to watch it (dialup nightmare) or right click and select "save as" to save a copy to your computer. 

We'll have a compressed flash video (12mb) on aussiereptilemedia.com some time today. 

http://www.aussiereptilemedia.com/mu.../Slideshow.wmv


----------



## ALLANA (Apr 2, 2007)

Might just be my computer but the link dosn't seem to be working just says the web page cannot be found.


----------



## shelli3 (Apr 2, 2007)

no says the same when i try


----------



## falconboy (Apr 2, 2007)

A bit of a search on aussiereptilemedia.com found this - I'd say this is the one Darryn was linking to (but this one works!) 

http://www.aussiereptilemedia.com/multimedia/images/stories/videos/Slideshow.wmv


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 2, 2007)

There is also this -
http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s33/TimNiasRIP/?start=0


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 2, 2007)

at first i didnt know who he was till i watched a slide show and saw that i met him at the APS ARP day last year what a shame he was such a nice guy


----------



## Jen (Apr 3, 2007)

Tim was awesome when helping out with the ARP day i organised last year, he was friendly and sweet and very cheeky. Rest in peace Tim


----------

